# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Lizara,jolie minette craintive mais très gentille, Aidofélins Maisons-Laffitte (78)

## sundae

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lizara
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 

*Lizara* vivait dehors dans le froid de lhiver, sans abri où se réfugier. Cest une jolie petite chatte, encore craintive,  quil faut approcher avec douceur. 

Il faudra un peu de patience pour que Lizara se sente à laise dans votre foyer, mais douce et gentille, elle ne demande quà mieux vous connaître, alors ouvrez-lui votre cur !





*Lizara est née fin juin 2015, elle est identifiée, testée FIV-FELV négatif, vaccinée et stérilisée.*

Si vous souhaitez des informations complémentaires, n'hésitez pas à nous contacter au 06 86 49 14 94 ou à *permanenceaidofelins78@hotmail.fr* Plus de photos et de vidéos sur notre site *www.aidofelinsml.fr*
Une participation aux frais vétérinaires vous sera demandée.

*N'hésitez pas à venir rencontrer nos chats lors des journées portes ouvertes adoptions. Si vous n'êtes pas disponibles à ces dates, vous êtes également les bienvenus sur rdv.*

Notre association recherche des bénévoles afin de s'occuper des chats tous les jours en matinée, après-midi et soirée et également pour des tâches annexes. Notre association recherche également des familles d'accueil pour nos chats en attente d'adoption. Cela permettrait de sociabiliser nos animaux les plus craintifs et de leur offrir la chaleur d'un foyer en attendant une vraie famille.

----------


## sundae

La petite puce attend toujours une vraie famille

----------


## sundae

N'est-elle pas craquante notre petite Lizara ?

----------


## sundae

Up pour miss Lizara

----------


## sundae

Toute sage pour la photo, mais de toute façon, elle est toujours toute sage notre Lizara

----------


## sundae

La douce Lizara attend toujours

----------


## sundae

Lizara trouve le carton un peu petit, mais bon, elle fait avec

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## sundae

"Izy (http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...te-78-a-98092/) est bien gentil avec ses câlins, mais il m'écrase !"




"Ouf il est parti, j'ai plus de place"

----------


## sundae

Rien de neuf pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

"Flûte il n'a y a plus de pâtée dans la gamelle"



"Ah chouette il en reste un peu sur la cuillère"

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## sundae

"Coucou"

----------


## sundae

La discrète Lizara poursuit sa vie au local de l'association

----------


## sundae

Lizara apprécie le pot d'herbe à chat

----------


## sundae

Up pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

Toujours pas de famille patiente et compréhensive pour la craintive mais douce Lizara ?

----------


## sundae

Lizara poursuit sa petite vie au local de l'association

----------


## Bluecat

La douce Lizara attend toujours sa famille  ::

----------


## sundae

Aucune piste pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

"Je vais avoir ce joujou"



"Je l'ai eu !"

----------


## sundae

Up pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

Lizara occupe une place stratégique devant les gamelles afin de ne pas manquer la distribution de pâtée

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## sundae

Lizara vous souhaite une bonne soirée, elle, elle est déjà couchée  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais ce qu elle est jolie! Une bien belle frimousse ! 
Un panier Noël , ce serait bien ! Qui veut faire Noël avec moi , 1 -2-3 Noël avec moi , oui enfin pour la vie quoi!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une gentille famille ,aussi douce que moi ,ce serait super ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une gentille famille ,aussi douce que moi ,ce serait super ..

----------


## sundae

Lizara la gourmande ose se rapprocher et même se frotter aux jambes lors de la distribution de pâtée, ensuite elle se montre beaucoup plus prudente mais vient tout de même parfois participer aux séances de jeux.

----------


## sundae

Lizara toute pensive...

----------


## sundae

Up pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

Belle Lizara  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara poursuit sa vie à l'association, c'est une petite chatte calme, qui aime les heures où on sort les gamelles de pâtée, jouer de temps en temps, et se reposer tranquillement dans un panier  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara en mode détente  ::

----------


## sundae

Petite séance de jeu avec Lizara

----------


## sundae

Lizara est une chatte craintive qu'il est très difficile de caresser, mais elle a zéro agressivité ; et en ce moment elle ne rate aucune séance de jeu  :: 

Cette petite puce mérite qu'une personne compréhensive et attentionnée lui donne sa chance...

----------


## sundae

Quand il fait chaud comme aujourd'hui, on ne sait plus comment s'installer !  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## Belgo78

Ah elle par contre ça pourrait coller  ::  pas le même type de craintive, j'envois un mail à l'assoc ...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Il faudra un peu de patience pour que Lizara se sente à laise dans  votre foyer, mais douce et gentille, elle ne demande quà mieux vous  connaître, alors ouvrez-lui votre cur !


Espérons que ce soit le vôtre elle est si jolie cette minette

----------


## Belgo78

Aujourd'hui je vais enfin voir la jolie Lizara  :Pom pom girl: 

Journée portes ouvertes à l'association !!!

----------


## doriant

::

----------


## Belgo78

Lizara est splendide, elle a un côté un peu énigmatique, je pense que d'autres chats ont plus besoin de nous(et nous deux) c'est pour ça que je ne l'adopte pas. Elle est très calme et même en cas de stress ne montre aucun signe d' agressivité, petit à petit elle s'est laissée approchée et j'ai même pu lui faire une caresse et lui faire manger un petit morceau de pâté sur le bout du doigt. 

Qui résoudra l'énigme ?

----------


## sundae

L'association a déménagé, Lizara découvre son nouvel environnement et n'en croit pas ses yeux de pouvoir profiter d'un extérieur : une terrasse sécurisée pour nos loulous  ::

----------


## doriant

On dirait qu'elle a vu un ovni  ::

----------


## sundae

Attention Lizara surveille et elle ne rigole pas, on n'a pas intérêt à oublier les gamelles  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## Bluecat

"Lizara tu es fatiguée, tu t'endors sur patte"..."Non non pas du tout, je suis au taquet ! Les fêtes ne me fatiguent pas du tout du tout  :: "

----------


## sundae

Lizara s'est remise des fêtes et a repris son rythme de croisière : pâtée, dodo, pâtée, dodo, jeu, dodo...  ::

----------


## sundae

La belle Lizara vous souhaite un agréable week-end  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Comme elle est mimi Pourquoi les personnes qui viennent aux journées d'adoption ne la choisissent-ils pas Elle semble avoir zéro défaut ::

----------


## Belgo78

J'étais pas loin de la choisir, mais notre petit Mango et notre magnifique Maggie encore plus timide, on détourné notre attention  :: 

5 mois après, on ne regrette pas du tout, notre patience commence à porter ses fruits  :: 

J'espère que Lizara trouvera une personne aussi patiente, c'est pas toujours facile mais les voir progresser petit à petit, c'est une sacrée récompense  ::

----------


## sundae

Petite séance de jeu avec Lizara  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Lizara est toujours là


J'espère pour plus longtemps, elle est si mignonne
On y croit ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara joue avec les flaques  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::  ::

----------


## sundae

Un petit coucou de Lizara  ::

----------


## Belgo78

De plus en plus belle et pleine de vie, d'accord elle aime pas trop les contacts humains mais est ce si important, Mango non plus, pourtant c'est le premier à nous attendre le soir,à miauler derrière la porte pour qu'on vienne, à faire le pitre pour attirer notre attention, une fois qu'il l'a il va tranquillement se coucher. 
Bref ça empêche pas une vraie relation de se créer avec son chat "craintif" et qui sait un jour ???

----------


## sundae

Lizara (à droite sur la photo) adore faire la sieste avec ses copains dans leur cabane  ::

----------


## marie34700

::

----------


## sundae

"Bon dimanche à tous !"

----------


## sundae

Lizara un peu endormie se demande qui vient la réveiller avec son appareil photo  ::

----------


## sundae

Même quand on est craintive, une friandise ça ne se refuse pas  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Petite puce Si quelqu'un pouvait l'ader en l'adoptant à comprendre que l'humain ne lui veut que du bien ::

----------


## sundae

"Moi j'aime bien les séances de distribution de friandises"  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara est toujours là, les températures ont bien chuté et elle passe plus de temps à l'intérieur.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Elle a raison la belle

----------


## sundae

Lizara vous souhaite une douce soirée

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

et moi je lui souhaite un bon dimanche et qui sait??une belle adoption

----------


## Belgo78

Elle a un regard plein de douceur, il suffirait de l'admirer de loin pendant quelque temps puis de lui laisser l'approcher à son rythme  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Lizara a fait beaucoup de progrès en 2019, en 2020 elle en fera encore beaucoup surtout si elle trouve une famille  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Lizara comme Snoopy aime dormir sur le toit de sa maison, bref la discrétion assurée  ::

----------


## sundae

Petite séance de jeu avec Lizara

----------


## Belgo78

Lizara nous fait tourner la tête comme ibéris lui fait tourner la sienne; mais ce qu'elle aimerait admirer c'est sa future famille  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara profite d'une accalmie entre deux averses pour aller prendre l'air  ::

----------


## doriant



----------


## Belgo78

Quelle beauté  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Courage et merci à vous de continuer pour nos amis à quatre pattes ::

----------


## Bluecat

Une Lizara se cache sur cette photo (pas très bien il faut le dire)...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

ELLE EST EN PÉRIODE DE CONFINEMENT ++++++ ::

----------


## doriant

+ de fotos et de vidéos de lizara en action *ici*

----------


## sundae

Lizara a son quart d'heure de folie  ::

----------


## sundae

Up pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

Lizara profite du beau temps

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

elle a bien raison et j'espère qu'elle profitera très vite du soleil dans SA MAISON Elle le mérite

----------


## sundae

Lizara profite du beau temps pour faire des roulades au soleil  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

pas de vidéo de ses roulades??????? ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sundae

Up pour Lizara

----------


## sundae

Rien ne vaut une sieste dans un dodo avec un rebord bien moelleux, Lizara ne dira pas le contraire !  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Quel dommage qu'aucune famille ne se présente pour elle  ::

----------


## sundae

Quand nous observons Lizara, nous nous demandons parfois pourquoi nous nous obstinons à changer l'eau de toutes les gamelles deux fois par jour  ::

----------


## mexaya

Espérons que cette année se termine sur de meilleures notes notamment des adoptions. Croisons les doigts et les papattes.

----------


## sundae

Petite partie de jeu avec Lizara, au chaud sur le radiateur

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Espérons que cette année se termine sur de meilleures notes notamment des adoptions. Croisons les doigts et les papattes.



Il ne reste plus beaucoup de jours pour que 2020 voit l'adoption de Lizara ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

on y croit

----------


## sundae

Lizara savoure sa sieste (avec son copain Ibéris)

----------


## doriant

c l'effet casse-tete ca  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/16950058048...94567884386716

----------


## sundae

Lizara a hâte que le printemps revienne pour retourner faire des roulades au soleil...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Et aussi d'être adoptée pour faire des roulades dans SON jardin.......Petite Lizara qui va venir te chercher toi qui attend depuis longtemps

----------


## doriant



----------


## sundae

Lizara et Groseille sont heureuses de retrouver les rayons du soleil depuis quelques jours  :Cool:

----------


## doriant

déc 2020, avec son copain ibéris  :Smile:

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Ce serait bien que quelqu'un ait un coup de coeur pour ce duo adorable

----------


## sundae

Lizara la mélomane  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

La musique adoucit les moeurs et permet à Lizara de rêver à sa future famille ::

----------


## sundae

La pâtée, une partie de jeu , une friandise ? Non quand Lizara dort... Lizara dort !  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Belgo78

Sa future famille dort aussi mais un jour elle va bien finir par se réveiller  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Tu rêves à ta future adoption Lizara?????????????

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Lizara est une chatte craintive qu'il est très difficile de caresser, mais elle a zéro agressivité ; et en ce moment elle ne rate aucune séance de jeu 
> 
> Cette petite puce mérite qu'une personne compréhensive et attentionnée lui donne sa chance...


3 ans après ce message vous n'arrivez toujours pas à la caresser???

----------


## sundae

Il y a eu une courte période où Lizara, plus jeune, se laissait un peu caresser, ensuite elle s'est rapprochée de ses congénères et cela n'a plus été possible. Elle préfère grandement les câlins de ses copains chats.

Cela ne l'empêche pas de se frotter de temps en temps aux jambes des bénévoles à l'heure de la préparation des gamelles  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

une famille à la campagne qui aime les "chats libres" acceptent qu'ils ne viennent que pour manger, se frotter à leurs jambes, dormir dans un petit "nid douillet", surveiller qu'ils  ne soient pas malades .....Les aimer tout simplement sans demander beaucoup!!!!

Cela doit bien existerpour Lizara et pourquoi pas sa copine Groseille???

----------


## Belgo78

J'ai vu que l'arbre à Lizara était cassé, c'est bien un signe qu'il est temps qu'elle déménage  :: 

Allez il suffit de la poser chez vous et elle s'occupe de faire sa petite vie et qui sait si vous ne deviendrez pas le centre de ses nouvelles attentions  ::

----------


## sundae

Oui Lizara aimait beaucoup ce petit arbre à chat d'extérieur, qui s'est malheureusement cassé




La voici réduite à devoir faire la sieste par terre !  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Ah non pas possible de voir ça  :: 
(je vais essayer d'arranger ça)

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Voir sur certains sites qui en donnent ou en vendent pour un tarif dérisoire

----------


## sundae

Lizara vous souhaite un bon dimanche  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sundae

Lizara est contente : "Cette fenêtre est pile poil à ma taille !"

----------


## sundae

Hier Lizara a bien profité du soleil sur la terrasse

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

La veinarde ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara et sa petite bouille adorable  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara la courageuse, seule à aller faire son petit tour dehors malgré le temps pas très agréable

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## sundae

"Non mais c'est pas bientôt fini de me réveiller et de me photographier en gros plan ?!"
- Oups, pardon Lizara, je ne voulais pas te fâcher..."  ::

----------


## sundae

Lizara en pleine hibernation  ::

----------


## sundae

"Lizara tu nous fais une jolie pose pour la photo ?
- Si je tire la langue, ça vous va ? "  ::

----------


## sundae

Le soleil est de retour et Lizara en profite

----------


## sundae

La miss prend son air énigmatique  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## sundae

La sieste, c'est sacré !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

elle est belle !

----------


## sundae

C'est avec beaucoup de tristesse que nous disons au revoir à notre Lizara  :: 

Arrivée très jeune à l'association, mais restée trop craintive avec les humains pour retenir l'attention des visiteurs, elle aura passé plus de 6 années à nos côtés. Lizara fuyait les caresses mais ne montrait jamais aucune agressivité. Gentille avec tous les chats, elle avait ses copains de longue date, notamment Ibéris dont elle était très proche et aimait partager les paniers.

Lizara aimait faire de longues siestes dans des dodos moelleux, elle adorait lézarder au soleil sur la terrasse, elle était aussi parmi les plus courageux à aller prendre l'air même sous la pluie.

Assez gourmande, à l'heure de la distribution de pâtée elle se rapprochait des bénévoles, s'enhardissant parfois à se frotter aux jambes, et ne résistait pas à la tentation d'une friandise.

Un soir elle n'a pas semblé en forme, il était prévu de l'emmener chez le vétérinaire dès le lendemain, mais au petit matin Lizara était déjà partie. Rien ne laissait présager qu'elle prendrait si vite son envol. Nous avons une pensée pour celles et ceux qui suivaient son post depuis longtemps et qui partageront notre chagrin.

Lizara, toi si discrète et si douce, tu étais chez toi à l'association, nous avons encore du mal à réaliser que tu n'es plus là, mais jamais nous n'oublierons ta jolie frimousse  ::

----------


## Myko78

Je pensais la remettre en avatar, c'est elle qui m'a fait m'intéresser à l'association et donc découvrir Mango et Maggie. Elle aimait trop sortir par rapport à eux et j'ai donc fait le bon choix, avec tout ces chiens dans le jardin. 

Mais c'était quand même un gros coup de cœur cette miss.

Toutes mes pensées à toute l'équipe qui s'est si bien occupée d'elle durant ces années, elle était dans sa maison.

Rip Lizara ::

----------


## Bluecat

Vole ma belle  :: 
Tu vas terriblement nous manquer  ::

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Lizara. ::  Courage Sundae ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Lizara et Groseille sont heureuses de retrouver les rayons du soleil depuis quelques jours 
> 
> Pièce jointe 448414


Ces deux beautés sont parties au ciel Lizara partie si doucement , comme elle vivait  ::  J'espère que vous vous retrouverez avec Groseille
Bien triste nouvelle ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

je partage votre peine...reposes en paix ma toute belle LIZARA

----------

